# Where to take to introduce birds



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi everyone where can I take my v to
Introduce him to birds I live in Illinois and can’t really afford to join a hunt club any suggestions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you ever trained, or worked with pointers in the past?


----------



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

No Huxley is my first dog but I’m
Willing to do whatever it takes for him to live a fulfilling life may that even be just going out into the field and chasing some birds every once in a while. Eventually it would be fun to do hunt tests but as a first time owner the whole training aspect
Is sensory overload


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Without experience I would see if your area breed club has any fun days, or training days planned.
Most have a training day once, or twice a year. NAVHDA is also one that does training days.
For most of us, bird dog training is not cheap.
I drive 3 hours round trip to pick up quail. I also have to drive a hour each way to the field, to train.
For my area, I'm a very lucky person. I have permission to run my dogs on some private land.
Its very hard to come by, and expensive if you don't know someone.
I pay between $6-$7 per quail, and and go through 10-15 birds in a week.
When I can't catch pigeons, for some areas of training. People want about $15 per bird.
I watch a lot of money fly away, until my dogs get to a point that I can shoot over them.
This is me doing it on the cheap side, other times I've just sent them to a trainer. 
If you live on a lot of property, you can cut your cost down by raising homing pigeons, and using a recall pen for the quail.


----------

